# Mad today



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Seemed like a great day to be on the river. Saw a lot of guys out. Went to a different area than I usually do and it started out great, I landed a brown within the first 10 minutes of fishing. Proceeded to not catch another brown for the next 3+ hours! Oh well. Still a good day to be out. I was hoping the sun was going to stay out and we'd maybe get a midge hatch.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure looks like a bow to me. Parr marks and all. 
Salmonid


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

almost does salmonid but if you look close at the fins and closer to the head you can see the proper markings they somtimes have those backround halos along there lateral line as well


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

he is a wild bow so you can see the differance nice fish by the way man


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, second pic is a brown but first one from the top sure looked like a bow. LOL


----------

